# Manual ulrasonic rhinestone setter



## RAMESH (Nov 25, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone uses these machines or have purchased from China recently.

I made enquiry at www.machine4rhinestones.com and got a reply but i am hesistant to t/t US$600.


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

Only $600 for an automatic rhinestone machine? Sounds too good to be true. I would be worried about servicing the machine when it breaks down.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm going to guess he meant $6000 but I get an error page when I try to go there and when I correct the spelling.


----------



## RAMESH (Nov 25, 2007)

sorry for the typo www.machine4rhinestones.com and it is US$600 for a manual machine.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

this machine is NOT automatic...it is a manual placing system..using ultrasound to activate the glue so you don't have to worry about the hot tip damaging the garment or item being rhinestoned...think of it as a bedazzler on steroids!...It does work..I have one but you will place the stones, one by one...time consuming..useful for doing delicate materials and items


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I had one but I sold it to a Dry Cleaner. With the large designs I do it was just collecting dust. As Charles said you have to place stones one by one and if you have a design with a lot of stones fuh get about it! Very time consuming but great on delicate fabrics.


----------

